
FLIF – the image file format of the future - bobblywobbles
https://debugandrelease.blogspot.com/2018/12/flif-image-format-of-future.html
======
kuratkull
It encodes slow as hell. It takes more than several seconds to encode a large-
ish image. In this brave new world of IoT and low-powered devices creating
FLIF images is out of the question. For serverside uses it is probably less of
an issue.

~~~
bobblywobbles
I have not encoded using using IoT devices, this is good to know. Thanks for
clarifying that!

